# New firmware 3.010 for imagePROGRAF PRO-1000 adds panoramic images and baryta papers support.



## LDS (Jan 2, 2020)

"The new update brings a wealth of further benefits – adding panoramic paper sizes to the driver, increasing the custom paper size limit, and launching a printing mode customised for Baryta paper "






PRO-1000 Firmware Update - Canon Europe


A firmware update for the Canon imagePROGRAF PRO-1000 printer adds panoramic paper sizes, a custom printing mode for Baryta paper, and more.




www.canon-europe.com


----------

